# Any Experience / Deep Cycle Batteries - CD-R King



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yesterday I noticed that the CD-R King in my area got in some 12 volt deep cycle batteries that where rated at 120 amp hours for around 6,000 Php. This seems like an incredibly good deal price wise, but I'm wondering how reliable these batteries actually are? The person that I talked to in the store said that it had a one year warranty, but I'm wondering if they will really stand behind it based upon experiences I have had in the past. Also, I picked it up off the shelf and would estimate that it weighed about sixty to sixty-five pounds, but not exactly sure. Shouldn't a battery rated for this many amp hours weigh closer to eighty to ninety pounds?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Weight depends if they have been filled yet. Batteries are often left dry until sold. CD-R King never looked on them selling quality items.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

In my experience CDR King is okay for a mouse or low cost keyboard. Other items I have purchased over the years have been nothing but junk. Their products look good but are junk nonetheless.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey maxx62

the deep cycle battery is probably a short cycle one. hahahaha


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey maxx62
> 
> the deep cycle battery is probably a short cycle one. hahahaha


They were heavier than a normal battery, but not as heavy as the deep cycle batteries I remember moving around at work a few years ago. My guess is that they are probably deep cycle batteries, but they don't actually meet the 120 amp-hour spec listed on the label. How was wondering if anyone had info of what to watch out for when shopping for deep cycle batteries?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> They were heavier than a normal battery, but not as heavy as the deep cycle batteries I remember moving around at work a few years ago. My guess is that they are probably deep cycle batteries, but they don't actually meet the 120 amp-hour spec listed on the label. How was wondering if anyone had info of what to watch out for when shopping for deep cycle batteries?


Fakes are probably the thing to look out for, the Philippines is full of fake goods, even well known stores. Not a battery but some years ago I went into a local electrical store to buy a multimeter, I was asked if I wanted the Japanese one or the knock-off, these were both Sanyo meters identical to look at but I was given the choice.


----------

